# Clocks don't change when using find max core



## thewalrus (Aug 12, 2007)

I tried to use the find max core function in atitool 0.26.  the current clocks display in the upper right never moved from the default settings.  however, the temp did go up.  i let it run for about 20 minutes before stopping it. was it actually working and just not reporting the clock change or was it not working?


----------



## Crusard (Sep 6, 2007)

I have the exact same question. Can somebody answer please?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 6, 2007)

The memory clocks don't change, but the core clocks should move up slowly.  On my laptop they do, but on another desktop I have they don't.


----------

